
Log Wizard – Make Your Logs Look Pretty (Windows Only) - jtorjo
https://github.com/jtorjo/logwizard/blob/master/src/docs/v1_8.md
======
dozzie
Could you warn that this is unusable on anything but Windows?

~~~
jtorjo
Updated the title. Thanks!

